# Ipad français aux USA



## darelbahari (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je vais me rendre aux USA bientôt et j'ai besoin d'utiliser mon ipad2 aussitôt (location de voiture : usage du GPS). Je n'arrive pas à savoir comment acheter une microsim prépayée pour une durée de 2 semaines. Est-il possible de la commander depuis la France pour que tout soit opérationnel à mon arrivée là-bas ? Avez-vous une solution à me proposer ?
Merci !


----------



## sw38 (18 Février 2012)

Bah le plus simple c'est de voir sur les sites des opérateurs US AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, Verizon... compare les offres et vérifie s'ils livrent à l'étranger.


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2012)

À mon avis, il y a peu de chance que cela soit possible. Mais pour ça, le mieux est en effet de poser la question aux opérateurs directement.

Sinon, vois avec ton loueur de voitures s&#8217;il ne peut pas réceptionner la carte pour toi.


----------



## Lolomaniac (19 Mars 2012)

darelbahari a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais me rendre aux USA bientôt et j'ai besoin d'utiliser mon ipad2 aussitôt (location de voiture : usage du GPS). Je n'arrive pas à savoir comment acheter une microsim prépayée pour une durée de 2 semaines. Est-il possible de la commander depuis la France pour que tout soit opérationnel à mon arrivée là-bas ? Avez-vous une solution à me proposer ?
> Merci !


Tu peux te procurer une micro sim ATT chez les multiples retailer de téléphonie situés dans les centres commerciaux et acheter du temps avec ta carte de crédit mais avant de repartir en France veille bien à te désabonner (opération à faire sur l'ipad) car sans cela tu seras débité sur ta carte de crédit tous les mois.C'est arrivé à un ami et il a été contraint de déclarer sa carte de crédit perdue pour stopper ces prélèvements.


----------

